# Tank NOT Cycling!



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

hi all. well, i got my 75 gallon tank to 1ppm ammonia, and now its dropped to 0, but theres NO signs or nitrite!? what the heck is going on?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

check for nitrate. Sounds like it cycled.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

**

HOLY HELL! MY TANK IS FULLY CYCLED! I BARELY EVEN HAD A INTRITE SPIKE! thank you very much. i would not have thought to check for nitrates as i didnt even think i had nitrites! wow...that took 2 weeks exactly. i was expecting WAY longer. i have read it takes up to 6 weeks!

i fishless got the ammonia up to 1ppm (1 week) with quite a bit of flake food everyday. i added some water and crap i syphoned out of my fully established 10 gallon, and when i changed the filter (end of week 1) i put the dirty cartridge in the HOB 75 gal filter. i added fish (start of week 2) and the ammonia stayed level (1 ppm) for 2 days then started to drop! i tested for nitrites after the ammonia dropped to .25 yesterday, but there was nothing!

IN-SANE. completely .


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

you did a sped up version of cycling. I have done that too in the past. Which is why I use scrubby pads in my filters. I can take a layer out and add it to a new tank filter. 

mulm contains the bacteria, the water, not so much. So it kicked in. 

Just watch your nitrates, they are the ones that will build up, which is what water changes/plants do to control.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

yeah im currently having a problem of 160ppm+ in my small 10 gallon. i have taken all fish out and put them in the newly cycled 35 gal. 

thanks for the suggestion to check my nitrates. there at 5ppm right now, and i have added easybalance so they will stay there.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

5 ppm is good 160 is nasty. Keep up with those water changes.


----------

